# Ain't it the truth!



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Two DBSTalk frequent posters go head-to-head...


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

Haha great comic. And it's very true. I find it very funny when someone posts a comment about a spelling error in the title hours after the thread was started and 7 other people have already done the same thing.

Kevin


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

!rolling


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

That piece is more a DBSTalk documentary that a comic...


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> That piece is more a DBSTalk documentary that a comic...


Thus, the thread's title.


----------

